# Switch panel without fuses.



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Make your own by using individual toggles.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. Is there anyplace where I can get a professional cut toggle switch holder?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Casa- www.greatlakesskipper.com has many to choose from.

Also saw some at a marine surplus joint a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Thanks. Is there anyplace where I can get a professional cut toggle switch holder?


I do the toggles drilled directly into the console like so:


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Individual waterproof toggles like in the pic above, Sometimes you may have to buy the waterproof caps separately.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm hiding all the switches in the rear coffin box. I'm getting a quote from these folks. 
http://shop.newwiremarine.com/Custom-Switch-Panels_c3.htm


----------

